

Show HN: MyRedis is going GA - wedtm
http://blog.myredis.com/blog/2013/02/26/myredis-launching-10-percent-discount-on-your-first-instance/

======
wedtm
We're just starting out, and would really like input from the HN community, so
please feel free to ask questions or post comments. We'll try and answer them
all!

If you're just in the testing phase, you can use the coupon 'HACKERNEWS' for
25% off your first month.

If you represent an open source project that could use or are using Redis, let
us know! We would love to sponsor a few of the awesome projects we've seen
developed with Redis.

